# pics of new 330 CIC Orient Blue -Nat. Brown



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

Sorry for the delay in posting pics. Had to get my first 200 miles in! What a blast!!! Great weather yesterday...top down...windscreen up! :thumbup:
I love that the color looks different in sun vs. overcast.

Alarm installed, (few changes from 330Ci DIY post). Will start a new thread on this in the next day or two.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice color choice :thumbup:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

alee said:


> Nice color choice :thumbup:


Second best combo of all the possibilities!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Tanning machine said:


> Second best combo of all the possibilities!


Agreed. That SG/IR is hot, isn't it?!? 

In all seriousness, that is a beautiful combination. Uberschweeet! :thumbup:

Alex


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

VERY nice! I like it!

BTW, I forgot how big the 'normal' shifters are compared to the 'short' shifter in my ZHP...you could hurt yourself on that thing! :rofl:


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Orient blue is definitely still the best looking color on the cab.The 68 m wheels also look perfect ,i will never get tired of them .Great choice. :thumbup:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

I spy my SA and CA workplace.  Congrats.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats--another gorgeous Mass. car! Beautiful, especially the Nat. Brown interior. Are those UUC pedals that you have?


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

*Very Nice*

Thanks for posting your pictures. Haven't seen the Nat Brown with any blue exterior (either in person or posted pictures). The two-tone interior looks great with blue.


----------



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

Nice pics! Orient Blue definitely is a good color choice.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

IMHBO the combo is the best! (The B stands for biased)


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

FireFly said:


> IMHBO the combo is the best! (The B stands for biased)


Same for me, even with my SG bias! I went with SG because I KNOW I won't be able to keep OB looking that clean. No regrets!


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

MA330CIC said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting pics. Had to get my first 200 miles in! What a blast!!! Great weather yesterday...top down...windscreen up! :thumbup:
> I love that the color looks different in sun vs. overcast.
> 
> Alarm installed, (few changes from 330Ci DIY post). Will start a new thread on this in the next day or two.


Beautiful....Orient Blue is the way to go! Good luck with it!


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

greginaz1 said:


> VERY nice! I like it!
> 
> BTW, I forgot how big the 'normal' shifters are compared to the 'short' shifter in my ZHP...you could hurt yourself on that thing! :rofl:


I'll be careful when I move!


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

cantona7 said:


> Congrats--another gorgeous Mass. car! Beautiful, especially the Nat. Brown interior. Are those UUC pedals that you have?


No ACS pedals! :bigpimp: Look for you on the road


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

ger3sf said:


> Thanks for posting your pictures. Haven't seen the Nat Brown with any blue exterior (either in person or posted pictures). The two-tone interior looks great with blue.


Your color combo was my #2 choice. Good Luck with the wait. It is well woth it as you know! :thumbup:


----------



## jalbury (Mar 26, 2004)

Love the Orient Blue and Natural Brown combo. The blue is great how it changes colors depending on the light. I am a big fan of the Natural Brown-you don't see it very often. Good luck!


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

jalbury said:


> Love the Orient Blue and Natural Brown combo. The blue is great how it changes colors depending on the light. I am a big fan of the Natural Brown-you don't see it very often. Good luck!


Thanks! I love the brushed aluminum. :thumbup: I almost got it. Enjoy!


----------

